# FOUND Rolex Explorer 14270



## flabbychucs (Feb 4, 2017)

I never thought I'd have to deal with this.

My mother has always admired my watches so when my father died I wanted to get her an upgrade from her Black Bay which didn't fit her as well. I got her a 1996 Ref 14270 Explorer. She LOVED it and had worn it for years doing everything from gardening to painting. It never left her arm until she took it off after a hand injury. Recently the watch was taken by a family member (assumably) that was helping her around the house. No insurance.

My mother is heartbroken and doesn't want any other watch💔

I guess I'm in the market for a miracle.

Ref. 14270
Serial# T276043. Richmond VA area.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear of your mother's plight. If it was a family member, I hope they find the courage to do the right thing.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

That’s terrible news. I hope her watch is found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broke Dad (Nov 4, 2020)

Heartbreaking. Sorry to hear. No chance of confronting the suspect?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice thing about a Rolex, is if it's worn on the knuckles, it doubles as an honesty acceleration device when necessary.....

hope you find it.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

I strongly hope its returned to your mother.


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Perhaps she took it off and can't remember where she put it? I hope it turns up for her.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

never had a stolen Rolex - but is it worth logging it with Rolex, so they have a record of it if anyone tries to get it serviced in the future? Also if you don't want to confront anyone is it possible to claim under home insurance?
sorry to hear of the loss, it's a kick in the teeth after an injury as well.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

aks12r said:


> never had a stolen Rolex - but is it worth logging it with Rolex, so they have a record of it if anyone tries to get it serviced in the future? Also if you don't want to confront anyone is it possible to claim under home insurance?
> sorry to hear of the loss, it's a kick in the teeth after an injury as well.


I may be wrong but I believe they got rid of the stolen watch registry. I remember watching a couple of Paul Thorpe videos on his stolen GMT.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

hope this works out well for you...


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

sorry to hear this. ive had it happen to me as well. you are in the right place though, if it wasn't for a few good people on here i would not have gotten it back. good luck


----------



## flabbychucs (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. She honestly may have lost it but the friend was a clepto in the past. 

I used to work for a Rolex AD and associate with many watchmakers. I heard in my time that Rolex was slowly cutting off the supply of parts to independents so that all watches would have to come to the RSC for service. 

Now I've heard that was a rumor Rolex has told for years to sell parts? 

I was hoping if this story was true Rolex will one day snag it back for her as the independents won't be a factor. 

We were always told to tell customers Rolex had a registry of stolen watches on hand and would snag offenders. How would they get the serials? Can anyone on here confirm? 

I was looking on the bay last night but nobody takes pictures without bracelets or endlinks 😭


----------



## flabbychucs (Feb 4, 2017)

She finally decided to report the watch stolen. A detective in a special jewelry division says he gets many back but sadly not the majority.

The family member took a large trip that they would never have the money for after they last saw my mom. The watch is likely to have traded hands. They have also stopped replying to my mom's small talk texting and went silent. The detective says he will contact them soon. This should create some good drama as up to this point no accusations have been made. My mom is certain at this point it is not lost in the house.


----------



## flabbychucs (Feb 4, 2017)

The embarrassment: She found it in the house 🤦‍♂️ 

Thanks for keeping an eye out everyone!


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

I think an apology is due to the family member accused of clipping the watch..


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Doesn't sound as though the family member ever knew he/she was suspected. If that's the case, obviously no need for an apology. If the Detective did contact the suspected family member and did a proper interview, then there would still be no need for an apology because the Detective would say the police were just covering all the bases. 

In any case, glad to see she found her watch.


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

DowningB said:


> Doesn't sound as though the family member ever knew he/she was suspected. If that's the case, obviously no need for an apology. If the Detective did contact the suspected family member and did a proper interview, then there would still be no need for an apology because the Detective would say the police were just covering all the bases.
> 
> In any case, glad to see she found her watch.


Three months ago she called the cops. "The detective say he will contact them soon." My guess is that he/she knows&#8230;


----------

